# Anyone have a proven medication program



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

Im trying to find a program for my friend to follow. I feel if he has something in writting, that he can follow every week, he will have a better chance of sticking with it. Im looking for a Racing type of program. I do not medicate my bird's. I'm not racing, only breeding out of 4 pair. I use alot of minerals,grit's,oil & brewers yeast, along with pro-biotics, and calcium blocks. Im also really big on the pink mineral's from Siegel's. Breeder's edge and vitamins from pro pigeon supply. My bird's look great year round. PS - my wife is a VET TECH and checks fecal samples often. So far no problems.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Powerspigeon....

Here is a good thread that is located in our Pigeons For Sport forum in the Racing and Homing Pigeon section.....just click on the link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10859

I'm sure other members who are experienced in caring for Racing pigeons will be along shortly to offer good advice, but in the meantime, I thought you'd enjoy viewing this thread.

Glad to hear that your own birds are doing well....it must be nice having a vet tech in the family!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760

Here is mine, ...it's been tweeked a bit.


----------

